# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  What software do designers use to make maps of board games and tiles?

## danteinmix

I am interested in design my own board tiles and I have done some seamless tiles with photoshop or Illustrator from Adobe. But I only achieve a plain map without any detail. I think if I design a sapaceship with a 3D program I could print then the flat view of the corridors and rooms of the ship, and to join it toghether by modules. But when I try to design a dungeon board with stone in the ground and walls I would have to add textures to the board or drawin it. So I use to play games such as Imperial Assault, Alien VS Predator, HeroQuest, SpaceCruzade, and I got a big amount of dungeon and futurist tiles to build my own board game from internet. But I would like to design my own tiles for dungeon and futurist games. Do you know any appropiate program to do this? Any technique.

----------


## Falconius

I'm not really sure what you are asking.  Are you asking how to make seamless 3d models?  Or are you asking how to make seamless textures?

Not being sure I will give you a link to a couple of videos about seamless 3d modeling I recently saw: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh2V-SfAAWg and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jht5wagE4I8&t=7s

----------


## heruca

Are you looking to create your own sci-fi tiles, likes the ones in these pics, from scratch?




Or do you want to customize existing tiles by adding detail items to such tiles?

----------


## Rochnan

Hey danteinmix, there are some professional (board)game illustrators on these forums, and we use all kinds of tools. 
It seems like you're asking for a one-size-fits-all-solution where there is none. 
I can give you a start though: look up the games you love and see if you can find the artists. Google them, and see if they say anything about how they made their illustrations. And then try to copy what they did. Keep on trying. And keep on learning. Then try some more. 
You have already been asking around on these forums. Good! You're on your way. Now keep on going!  :Wink:

----------


## Stoneflask Studio

Personally, being someone who does these styles of board games, I do various things in a mixed fashion. Being new and not knowing all the forum rules, I won't discuss other map making tools in this part of the site. But, feel free to message me if you would like to discuss the things that I do.

----------

